# Verdreckte Tomatenblätter abspülen?



## StefanRP (17. Mai 2015)

Hallo Forumsgemeinde,
ich habe gestern im Hof Tomaten in einem selbstgebauten Kübel gesetzt. 
Jetzt hab ich Trottel den auf einem Anhänger besorgten Mutterboden gesiebt.
Dabei kam der Wind leider sehr ungünstig und der Sandstaub hat sich auf die Blätter gesetzt u. nach dem Regen heute Nacht mache ich mir natürlich paar Sorgen bzgl Pilzkrankheiten zumal die Pflanzen durch die Pflanzung erstmal einen Durchhänger haben. Jetzt überlege ich die Blätter mit Wasser abzusprühen od abzubrausen. Was haltet ihr von der Idee? Bin ich zu panisch?;-)


----------



## Plätscher (17. Mai 2015)

Kannst du ruhig machen. Wenn die Pflänzchen ordentlich eingestaubt sind, tut ihnen das mit Sicherheit gut.


----------



## Petta (17. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
gaaaaaanz vorsichtig mit einem Staubbesen,(am Besten Dachshaar) entstauben und unter eine Glasglocke stellen.

Sorry,aber ich habe Heute meinen Lustigen,denn ich habe Heute Morgen einen __ Aal geraucht.


----------



## HannesDerZweite (17. Mai 2015)

Hallo


Petta schrieb:


> gaaaaaanz vorsichtig mit einem Staubbesen,(am Besten Dachshaar) entstauben und unter eine Glasglocke stellen



So unrecht hast du damit nicht, denn Tomaten mögen nasse Blätter ganz und gar nicht.

cu Hannes


----------



## StefanRP (17. Mai 2015)

Also entweder wasche ich sie morgen in der Frühe ab damit sie dann in der Sonne schnell abtrocknen können, alternativ habe ich aber sowas wie ein Staubpinsel für mein Fotoobjektiv mit schönenlangen Haaren ;-)


----------



## Lyliana (17. Mai 2015)

Nee, nicht nass machen wenn die Sonne kommt. 
Kann übel nach hinten los gehen.
Je nach Stärke der Sonnenkraft gibt's flecken. Auch brandflecken.
Lass den Dreck trocknen und reib es dann sanft runter.
So mach ich das immer wenn meine zu gedreckt sind.


----------



## samorai (17. Mai 2015)

Was Tomaten gut tut; ist sie jeden Morgen zu schütteln bzw. an den Stäben zu klopfen.
Resultat ist: morgendlicher Tau wird abgeschüttelt und mehr Blütenansatz.
War mal im Garten TV zusehen, gilt insbesondere fürs Gewächshaus, kann aber im Freiland auch nichts schaden.
War 1985 mal in Bulgarien"Tomatenland der DDR" gewesen; direkt am schwarzen Meer, da gab es ein Tomatenfeld, was gar nicht gegossen wurde. Allein die Luftfeuchtigkeit vom schwarzen Meer hat ausgereicht, um die Pflanzen gedeihen zu lassen.
Wollte damit zeigen das Tomaten nicht viel Feuchtigkeit brauchen und wenn denn nur morgens.

Gruß Ron!


----------

